# Spot Removal Tool Problem



## ronlacy (Jun 12, 2015)

I am using LR6/CC.  The spot removal tool has started to act up.  It will clone/heal, but it does not indicate where the source for healing will be.  It has always shown what it will use for the healing, but now it doesn't show the source, it just heals and I can't figure out how to get it to show beforehand where the spot it is going to use for the correction.  Can someone help me get this back?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2015)

Try pressing the "H" key on your keyboard. The key acts as a toggle switch to Hide/Show the source circles.


----------

